# NW France in June



## 88742 (May 9, 2005)

Just booked our ferry, Hull to Zeebrugge 8th June return 25th June.

No particular itinery, except a visit to 'Pegasus Bridge' and the cemetary where Jacqui's uncle is buried (Killed just after D-Day), would you believe we missed Jacqui's father by half an hour last year (Didn't know he was visiting)


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Ian & Jacqui. We are going to the Reischwald Forest Cemetery at Kleve to visit the grave of my brother killed in February 1945. We are going with Norfolk Lines in May, like you no particular itinary, coming back the end of June, probably end up down in the South around Frejus.


----------



## 92046 (May 1, 2005)

*WW1 / WW2*

Hi folks

Over early April and back sometime!!! before Christmas!!! going back to WW1 area for a few weeks, then on to WW2 / and coast for a few weeks, staying around Ypres,

have a good time

Colin r


----------



## smifee (May 17, 2005)

hi colin

cheapest diesel that we have found in france/belgium is a one man filling station just north of ypres on the road that comes south from junction 1a of the motorway. it's on rhs on outskirts of ypres.

a multi-lingual arab guy runs it. service with a smile especially if the kids are in the office doing their lessons.


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Colin. What part of WW2 are you particularly interested in? Until I started researching my brothers death in WW2, I didnt realise there was so much interest.
Cheers Sid


----------



## janni (May 1, 2005)

*Normandy Beaches*

Hi,

We bought a book called Normandy landing Beaches by Major and Mrs Holt. It contains a terrific amount of info with maps, comments etc. It was £14.95 when we bought it, I think from Menzies or Ottakers.

Essential if you want to spend time at the landing beaches. See you there May/June

Janni


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

bsb2000 said:


> Just booked our ferry, Hull to Zeebrugge 8th June return 25th June.
> 
> No particular itinery, except a visit to 'Pegasus Bridge' and the cemetary where Jacqui's uncle is buried (Killed just after D-Day), would you believe we missed Jacqui's father by half an hour last year (Didn't know he was visiting)


 Safe trip for tommorow guys, hope the Coral runs trouble free, have a great time, tell us all about it when you return..don't forget the photos..

Bon Voyage...Mandy and Dave


----------



## SidT (May 9, 2005)

Hi Folks. Back after 6 weeks, Belgium, up through Holland to Northern Germany, then about turn and back down through Reims, Clermont-Ferrand and then down through Toulon and along to Frejus and then back acroos France to the D-Day beaches and back up to Dunkerque. 3500 miles, realise now that I am not 35 any more (70 really)
I had forgotten that France is such a big country. I will post some photos when I get my breath back. The board seems to have changed quite a bit.
Cheers Sid


----------

